# Review of my profile



## richardrea (Nov 9, 2014)

How do I display my complete BBS/TUG profile?


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 9, 2014)

Click on "User CP" right under TUG BBS and then click on "Edit Your Details" under the Your Profile heading.


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 6, 2014)

After some post their reply I often see a cute or meaningful "quote" that is added.  How do I add one to my posts?

Example: "Carpe per diem – seize the cheque." 
― Robin Williams (revising his quote from Dead Poet's Society)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2014)

*"Edit Signature"*




gnipgnop said:


> After some post their reply I often see a cute or meaningful "quote" that is added.  How do I add one to my posts?


Those quips & quotes & cutesy sayings are appended automatically via what vBulletin calls _Signature_. 

To set it up, go to User CP & do _Edit Signature_. 

Nothing to it. 

Happy typing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 6, 2014)

gnipgnop said:


> After some post their reply I often see a cute or meaningful "quote" that is added.  How do I add one to my posts?



Create a 'signature' in the User CP in the blue stripe above- left side. I change mine from time to time. You can preview or edit it.

Jim


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys...... Now let's see if I did it right?   Yeahh!  it worked.  Thanks again.  Some of us like to make things a lot more difficult than they are.  Nothing to it..lol


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2014)

*Looking For The "Like" Button.*




gnipgnop said:


> "A smile adds to Face Value"


I love it when a plan comes together. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 6, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Yes, where is that "like" button.  I would come in handy.


----------



## Elli (Dec 6, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> Those quips & quotes & cutesy sayings are appended automatically via what vBulletin calls _Signature_.
> 
> To set it up, go to User CP & do _Edit Signature_.
> 
> ...


Just looked at your signature, Alan, did you have your big 50th anniversary this year?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2014)

*Absolutely !*




Elli said:


> Alan, did you have your big 50th anniversary this year?


We threw a nice buffet dinner party for family & friends at Courtyard By Marriott.  

A group of our musical friends played some snappy tunes. 

Old friends who were participants in our wedding ceremony came in from out of town to be on hand.

I said a few words.  The Chief Of Staff said a few words.  Some of the out-of-towners said a few words.  Everybody kept it brief & light.

Everybody had a nice time. 

The Chief Of Staff is married to the luckiest man in the world. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Elli (Dec 7, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> We threw a nice buffet dinner party for family & friends at Courtyard By Marriott.
> 
> A group of our musical friends played some snappy tunes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply, Alan, looks like everyone had a great time at your special celebration.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2014)

*Thank You.*




Elli said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, Alan, looks like everyone had a great time at your special celebration.


Yep -- everybody had a nice time, specially The Chief Of Staff & I. 

Meanwhile, this must be the grandest TUG-BBS thread hijacking I've ever pulled off -- & I've pulled off a few. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> We threw a nice buffet dinner party for family & friends at Courtyard By Marriott.
> 
> A group of our musical friends played some snappy tunes.
> 
> ...



Sounds lovely, perfect.  Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Elli (Dec 8, 2014)

The hijacking is all my fault, Alan, just asked an innocent question.

Back to the topic in this thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2014)

*Fault, Shmawlt -- Hijacking Is A Feature, Not A Bug.*




Elli said:


> The hijacking is all my fault, Alan, just asked an innocent question.
> 
> Back to the topic in this thread.


_Mox nix_ -- I keep on hijacking discussion topics any time there's a semi-plausible pretext. 

( Shux upon me. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

